# Blackberry Mac Theme!!!



## rachie1287 (May 18, 2008)

does anyone have a blackberry curve? if you do heres a website that has free themes instead of the ugly regular today or zen themes. welllll i was searching  andddd i came across a MAC COSMETICS theme!!!!!!! it made my life, anyway here is the link any questions let me know !!!!!!

MAC Cosmetics TODAY theme 83xx - BY REQUEST! - Themes4BB.com | Free BlackBerry Themes


----------



## thelove4tequila (May 18, 2008)

*Re: **********blackberry Mac Theme!!!*******

How fun! I've been wanting a Blackberry for awhile now.


----------



## rachie1287 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: **********blackberry Mac Theme!!!*******

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_How fun! I've been wanting a Blackberry for awhile now._

 
i completely suggest you get it they are amazing i know they are pricey but they are completellyyyyy worth it and now especially with these mac theme haha !!


----------



## Tashona Helena (May 18, 2008)

yay!  I'm gonna try it on my pearl...i hope it works lol.  If it doesn't atleast you supplied me with a great website, thanks!.  I was getting tired of the cingular theme lol.


----------



## rachie1287 (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_yay!  I'm gonna try it on my pearl...i hope it works lol.  If it doesn't atleast you supplied me with a great website, thanks!.  I was getting tired of the cingular theme lol._

 
it probably will because i used it on my curve and i tried it on my world edition and they both worked. let me know though!


----------



## TDoll (May 18, 2008)

I loooove my Blackberry Curve!! Worth every penny!


----------



## tropical_smiles (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rachie1287* 

 
_it probably will because i used it on my curve and i tried it on my world edition and they both worked. let me know though!_

 
I have a question for you. I have a curve but for some reason I can't get the downloaded themes to show up in my theme area. They show up in applications and just sits there doing nothing.  how did you get your theme to work?


----------

